# [SOLVED] dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

When I burn a file to a DVDRW using Nero, I almost always get 'too many read errors' and 'verification failed' messages. When I don’t get that message, the disk is still unreadable. The disc is then not recognized as anything in MyComputer (D:/ is not readable. Incorrect function). The latest 'CDDVD-Speed' build seems to indicate no problems with the drive or media, but I've not really found much good baseline data to interpret that program.
Audio and data CDs (R, RW, and commercial) read and write as expected. 
Video and data DVDs read correctly (Nero was installed from the drive).
I'm using WinXP sp2 on an AMD Athlon 2000+ processor and BIOSTAR motherboard with Award BIOS v6.00PG and 767 MB RAM with plenty of empty hard disk space, NeroEssentials 7 latest build, Lite-on DVDRW drive LH-20A1P (tried 2 of them) with KLON firmware and UDMA4 mode in use across an 80way IDE cable (tried two of them and a 40way).
I recently upgraded the drive from a NEC 2500A DVDRW, that similarly won't work.
What gives????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

post the nero log


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

See attached files: the burn log of a small file and yesterday's testing using CDDVDSpeed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

looks like it does not like the brand of disks you are using
check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

Liteon had no addtional firmware updates. I did reflash the most recent (only) update they had on the site for my burner. I also used a utility from thier website that is supposed to 'hypertune' the burn process for specific media. Neither made any difference; still failing verification. BTW, in the CDDVDSpeed file I sent, did you notice there were media quality test results for both Sony and Maxell disks?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

i could not open it i do not have office installed on this h/drive
what power supply are you running
i get my firmware from here
http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_all.php


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

I bookmarked your firmware site for future reference and checked the offering for my drive. It was the same release: KLON. 
The power supply is DVanni DP 368X-LD BWA: 
3.3V = 14 AMP
+5V = 20A
+12V = 12A
-5V = 0.3A
-12V = 0.5A
+5Vsb = 1.0A
+3.3V & -5V = 130W
AC input: 10A/6A
LP6100C
ATX = B
Powered by an APC BackupUPS XS 900 UPS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

+12V = 12A

you are underpowered
agp= min of 18amps
pcie=26amps
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

What's agp and pcie?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

your m/b type socket for the video card
what m/board do you have


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

This system is 2002 vintage.
Motherboard: Biostar model M7VIF. 
Display card: NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX/MX 400.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

something like this will be sufficient
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

Ordered it. See ya in a few...


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

Installed the new power supply and did a 1.3 meg and a 4550 meg filedata burn. Successfully verified both! Burned some pictures and they display perfectly.
Thanks much,
Wayne


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*

glad you have it sorted ok


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: dvd 'verification failed' on every burn run*



dai said:


> +12V = 12A
> 
> you are underpowered
> agp= min of 18amps
> ...


I've got a question on the amp ratings on these items. How in the world can you generate that kind of amperage on a typical home outlet. Most outlets have a maximum of 15-amps before the circuit breaker pops. Kitchen and bathroom circuits allow for a maximum of 20-amps and most electrical water heaters use a two-phase 30-amp circuits.

Even the PSU power cord is only a 14-gauge cord meaning maximum current that can pass thru that cord is 15-amps. Even if it were 12-gauge the max thru that wire would be only 20-amps. 

I can't imagine how a PSU could create amperage like that when the supply can't even produce that level of amperage.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some of the top end psu's are putting out close to 100amps on a single rail
from memory you get 1 amp from 12w of power
donefishin or jtp are probably the best ones to ask


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

dai said:


> some of the top end psu's are putting out close to 100amps on a single rail
> from memory you get 1 amp from 12w of power
> donefishin or jtp are probably the best ones to ask


That's provided your supply voltage is 12v.

If the load was 5 amps at 12 volts, your wattage consumed equals 60 watts.

At 100 amps of load at 12 volts, your wattage consumed should equal 1200watts. 

Okay that makes sense you can get higher loads which equates to higher wattages provided the voltage is reduced.

At 120 vac, the maximum current running thru a typical bedroom or living room wall plate can be 15-amps before the circuit breaker pops in your service panel. The maximum wattage would therefore be 1800-watts at 120vac. Beyond that the 15-amp circuit breaker trips.

So if you reduce the operating voltage to 12 vdc you effectively raise the amp load to 150-amps but the wattage consumed remains constant at 1800 watts.

In this case as long as you maintain a consistant maximum voltage of 12vdc you're safe.

So a typical PSU that can put out 30vdc, the maximum amp load should be no greater than 60-amps.


----------



## mtsbb (Mar 14, 2008)

So, now I'm wondering if my new PSU is up for running two dvd burners: the LiteOn and the NEC2500?


----------

